# Android 5.1.1 Messaging



## AlphaBee (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi! Just recently updated my Sony xperia z3 to android 5.1.1. Everything's working fine but then i noticed that my sms message bubbles are transparent. The texts that I recieve still have solid colors. I thought it meant that i wasn't able to send it but it turns out that the messages i sent were successful. It's just that they're transparent. Been trying to lok for a solution in my settings but can't find any. Any ideas? Your help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Can you post a screenshot of the SMS?


----------



## AlphaBee (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's a sample image


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like its a bug or design feature in Sony's design. Unless there is a setting in the messaging app, there isn't much you can do.


----------

